# No Win, No Fee Lawyers



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do such things exist in Spain?
If so, are there any operating in Malaga Province?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Do such things exist in Spain?
> If so, are there any operating in Malaga Province?


Brilliant question!!! I want to know that too!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Do such things exist in Spain?
> 
> The deal here for such cases (normally a hand on from angry client)" is no win no fee/ we win 7- 10 por cent. It may vary between location and the approach of clients. Of course they only take the case on if they feel it is a winner.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

According to this the practice is illegal .
Spain: The legal system, Lawyers, gestores and notaries, If you?re seeking legal advice, ask around among

2nd paragraph under lawyers.


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

As is tossing your dog poo in a bag into the sea as at least one here reportedly does so- I only offered my experience based on fact- legal or not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joturke said:


> As is tossing your dog poo in a bag into the sea as at least one here reportedly does so- I only offered my experience based on fact- legal or not.


Oh!!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contingent or conditional fee system for litigation (no win no fee) isn't currently legal in Spain, but it's under 'consideration'.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Joturke said:


> As is tossing your dog poo in a bag into the sea as at least one here reportedly does so- I only offered my experience based on fact- legal or not.


Sorry , I wasn't replying to your post but the one before it. I came across that item & thought mrypg9 might want to know. Posts must have crossed at the same time ! lol.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry , I wasn't replying to your post but the one before it. I came across that item & thought mrypg9 might want to know. Posts must have crossed at the same time ! lol.


Yes, I did. Thankyou.
Tossing dog poo in the sea and a lawyer who operates any kind of malpractice don't really even out in the global scale of things.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joturke said:


> As is tossing your dog poo in a bag into the sea as at least one here reportedly does so- I only offered my experience based on fact- legal or not.


Yes,* I *did...once. Have you ever tried walking a few kilometres with a bag of dog poo - large dog, large poo - when there are no receptacles in which to deposit said bag? Surely better to toss degradable poo and degradable bag into the sea????
Could you quote me the article of the Penal Code which makes that illegal?
I posted that 'confession' many moons ago.....it has obviously given you many occasions for thought....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes,* I *did...once. Have you ever tried walking a few kilometres with a bag of dog poo - large dog, large poo - when there are no receptacles in which to deposit said bag? Surely better to toss degradable poo and degradable bag into the sea????
> Could you quote me the article of the Penal Code which makes that illegal?
> I posted that 'confession' many moons ago.....it has obviously given you many occasions for thought....


Tut tut, you should really have taken the poo out of the bag, which takes much longer to degrade.

Rumour has it that fish also poo in the sea ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Not aimed at anyone but PLEASE PLEASE do not throw, deposit or otherwise any form of plastic bag, bio degradable or not, in the sea.

Turtles who eat jellyfish think plastic bags are lunch. It leads to an excruciating agony of a death. As a diver I've seen it and it is horrible and despite turtles being generally friendly inquisitive fellows you cannot help them.

:focus:


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

*No Win No Fee*

If this starts happening in spain just watch all your insurance premiums going sky-high like in england.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Tut tut, you should really have taken the poo out of the bag, which takes much longer to degrade.
> 
> Rumour has it that fish also poo in the sea ...


Trouble is, our stretch of beach is 'undeveloped' which means many dogs and horses and few bathers and bins for any detritus, let alone of the excrementos variety.
Raw sewage is also pumpe out not far from here....so in the global scale of things, abag of poo is well down the line


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

Spoke today with my Spanish colleague who with his highly esteemed local lawyer has a current “no win no fee”case proceeding.

Apparently the law which made this fees option legal in Spain- known as –“cuota litis” has been legal throughout Spain for around two years.

For anyone seeking such an option my best advice is approach your local bufete and ask if they operate such an arrangement.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joturke said:


> Spoke today with my Spanish colleague who with his highly esteemed local lawyer has a current “no win no fee”case proceeding.
> 
> Apparently the law which made this fees option legal in Spain- known as –“cuota litis” has been legal throughout Spain for around two years.
> 
> For anyone seeking such an option my best advice is approach your local bufete and ask if they operate such an arrangement.


Now that is very helpful, thank you.
I don't need a lawyer personally - yet - but the animal charity I work for may have a case we wish to proceed with.


----------



## Joturke (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad the info is useful and that the smaller global scale infraction does as yet not require you to seek legal representation.  That matter is covered in Andalucía through:
Ley de protección de Animales. - Articulos 40 and 41 are in your circumstances the most relevant. (Although I do seriously doubt given your background you thought it was not an infraction)

It may be helpful to include a local example of public awareness and education on this matter, which in my opinion was pitched by a local council in just the right tone. One of my observations over time living in Cádiz is that the town of Rota is cleaner than most of the surrounding towns- perhaps in part to such public awareness undertakings.

http://www.aytorota.es/doc/MedioAmbiente/campa_perros.pdf


It is not a matter I ponder on at any great length but of course it disappoints to read that more than one aware mind struggled to grasp the wider relevance.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joturke said:


> Glad the info is useful and that the smaller global scale infraction does as yet not require you to seek legal representation.  That matter is covered in Andalucía through:
> Ley de protección de Animales. - Articulos 40 and 41 are in your circumstances the most relevant. (Although I do seriously doubt given your background you thought it was not an infraction)
> 
> It may be helpful to include a local example of public awareness and education on this matter, which in my opinion was pitched by a local council in just the right tone. One of my observations over time living in Cádiz is that the town of Rota is cleaner than most of the surrounding towns- perhaps in part to such public awareness undertakings.
> ...


More than one aware mind is struggling to decipher the meaning of what you have written......
I don't think any one chucking dog poo in the sea, with or without bags, need fear incarceration or any penalties under the laws you cite.
Just consider the far-too numerous municipalities in Andalucia where raw sewage is still pumped into the sea.
The amount of detritus littering our local beach after severe storms is staggering. The carcases of dead animals are occasionally washed up, as are quantities of hash....a friend's dog became ill after eating some. Sadly, corpses of migrants have also been washed up in past years. Probably more toxic and environmentally-unfriendly than dog poo? I'm more concerned about the dog-owners who allow their dogs to foul the streets. That's something that the authorities should be pursuing.
Now that is a topic we might all wish to ponder on at great length.....


----------

